# will not reboot into Bootloader



## soulfireflyhigh (Oct 21, 2013)

When ever I try to unlock the bootloader of my Nexus 7. I will get to the screen that asks do I really want to unlock, I select yes. At the top of the bootloader screen it just sits and says "Unlocking now...." from there It will not reboot into the bootloader and whenever I do get it powered down and back into the bootloader it is still locked. In the end I am trying to get in back to original state. I have fastboot.exe and the image file. At the moment trying to boot the device it will not get past the first "Google" startup screen. Any help would be appreciated. I am fairly new at this and have been spending hours of time trying to get my Nexus 7 to work again.


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Have you tried a factory reset?


----------



## soulfireflyhigh (Oct 21, 2013)

I have. I always get "Booting Failed". I have since sent the tablet to Asus to fix the problem.


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Maybe you chose the wrong toolkit or selected the wrong device in the device menu. Anyways, good luck.


----------

